# New Member from Tallahassee Florida



## Rad07h (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey all, newbie here! Brand new to bow hunting (second season) and need to learn more as I know NOTHING about archery. Did well my first bow season and fell in love with bow hunting. Finally broke down and bought a brand new bow this year (Bowtech Admiral FLX) Hope to learn from you all. - Ricky


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING !!!* from now until 2-14-11
visit www.BowArmory.com for more details...sorry but some restrictions do Apply !!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Rad07h.


----------



## Lonnie_C (Aug 27, 2002)

:welcomesign: Welcome to Archery Talk! Glad you are here. If I can be of any help, send a private message or check out my blog listed below in my address, you can contact me there as well. I have a lot of tips about both archery and bowhunting that may interest you. All the best, Lonnie.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

:set1_signs009:Welcome to AT From Pasco County


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to AT :welcome:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

